# New Halloween, Horror, and Steampunk art store!



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Attention all Halloween, Horror, Steampunk, Fantasy art fans: my friend Elijah Greer has opened a brand-new website mybeautifuldecay.com, featuring his work. I love the contrast in his work and I think you will too. Please check him out, look at the limited edition prints, and let him know what you think!

He is currently working on many more sculptures featuring victor crowly, frankestein, and an executioner


http://www.mybeautifuldecay.com


----------

